# Too many pure bred dogs.



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

Seems like the majority of dogs on this entire forum are pure bred animals. Probably mostly from puppy mills. It's a shame in my opinion. People need to go to shelters more. Thousands of dogs and cats are dying because people want to have specific breeds, why? To look cool? Just to say you have one? What is the purpose of owning a dog or cat? As a fashion symbol? A cool toy? No, it's love him/her, for companionship, a friend, a family member. I'm not saying pure preds are bad, I'm just saying, why not adopt one from a shelter? They're less expensive, usually smarter, usually healthier, plus you'll be saving an animal from death and that's the best part of all....


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

2 of my 3 dogs are rescued mixed breeds, and my one cat is also a rescue. 
But yes, I see what you're saying.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I have mostly pure bred dogs - only one isn't. I have them because I want them and I make no apologies to anyone. I'm the one making the emotional/financial/etc... commitment to the animal and I wanted a specific dog: a retired racing greyhound. They have traits and temperaments that are fairly predictable and fit well with our lifestyle. I also like to participate in activities that require a dog be a registered pure bred dog, specifically one of the sighthound breeds. I have no qualms about going to a responsible breeder to get a breed I want. The responsible breeders aren't the problem.

It is a shame that so many unwanted animals are destroyed in this country every day. At the same time, to lose our pure bred dogs would also be a shame.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Most members here are way to educated and responsible to support puppy mills. So many of us spend a great amount of time trying to educate people and show them better alternatives, both responsible breeders and rescues. Also, many purebred dogs come from shelters and rescues. I have 2 rescue mutts. But most members here responsible dog owners, whether they own mutts or purebreds.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

odp1979 said:


> Seems like the majority of dogs on this entire forum are pure bred animals. Probably mostly from puppy mills. It's a shame in my opinion. People need to go to shelters more. Thousands of dogs and cats are dying because people want to have specific breeds, why? To look cool? Just to say you have one? What is the purpose of owning a dog or cat? As a fashion symbol? A cool toy? No, it's love him/her, for companionship, a friend, a family member. I'm not saying pure preds are bad, I'm just saying, why not adopt one from a shelter? They're less expensive, usually smarter, usually healthier, plus you'll be saving an animal from death and that's the best part of all....


Its totally wrong to generalize and judge people without knowing the facts. I have rescues dogs. But I dont look down at people who prefers pure breds especially if they are from respectable and reputable breeders.

Bottom line is.. whether your dog is a rescue or a pure bred.. THEY ALL NEED ONE THING.. THEY ALL NEED TO BE LOVED.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Actually I have done strictly rescue for well over 20 years and Have had pure bred dogs. 30 years with the same breed. My first dog was sort of dumped on my parents by someone they knew. It was a great dog. If you look at humane societies you see a lot of pure bred dogs. Nothing wrong with them. I personally do not see anything wrong with going to a good breeder either. Responsible breeders are not the ones filling up the humane societies. If a pup doesn't work out with a home they are willing to take them back. The part about shelter dogs being less expensive, smarter and healthier isn't always true either, though it can be. My last rescue from a shelter cost me over $1,500 in vet bills. I knew it would cost going in though so.... I deemed him well worth it and have not been sorry either. He is a great dog. Worst bred dog I ever owned but still very wonderful. I also had a dog brought to me by the police last year. She cost me $1,200 in vet bills and ultimately couldn't be saved. I am now broke but I do not regret trying to save that wonderful pup either. It does feel good to save a life. I always hope people will opt to save a life rather then going to a breeder as well. If they do chose breeder I hope they will at least chose RESPONSIBLE breeder. At the end of the day, people have to do what is right for them. Lucky for my rescues, what was right for me was good for them.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

lovemygreys said:


> I have mostly pure bred dogs - only one isn't. I have them because I want them and I make no apologies to anyone. I'm the one making the emotional/financial/etc... commitment to the animal and I wanted a specific dog: a retired racing greyhound. They have traits and temperaments that are fairly predictable and fit well with our lifestyle. I also like to participate in activities that require a dog be a registered pure bred dog, specifically one of the sighthound breeds. I have no qualms about going to a responsible breeder to get a breed I want. The responsible breeders aren't the problem.
> 
> It is a shame that so many unwanted animals are destroyed in this country every day. At the same time, to lose our pure bred dogs would also be a shame.


I agree with this 100%. 
I have boxers because I LOVE the breed and everything that makes them a boxer. Both of mine are from reputable breeders because I took the time to do the research. 
I think you needed to take some time and do your research before you start generalizing.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

odp1979 said:


> Seems like the majority of dogs on this entire forum are pure bred animals. Probably mostly from puppy mills. It's a shame in my opinion. People need to go to shelters more. Thousands of dogs and cats are dying because people want to have specific breeds, why? To look cool? Just to say you have one? What is the purpose of owning a dog or cat? As a fashion symbol? A cool toy? No, it's love him/her, for companionship, a friend, a family member. I'm not saying pure preds are bad, I'm just saying, why not adopt one from a shelter? They're less expensive, *usually smarter, usually healthier*, plus you'll be saving an animal from death and that's the best part of all....


I really wish people would get over those particular myths. There is absolutely nothing about a mutt that makes them more pron to intelligence or good health. 

I also wish I could ask people with this type of attitude the same questions that you presented here. Did you adopt for some kind of status symbol? So that you could look cool and say you saved a life? So you'd feel better about yourself? No? Okay, then. What makes you think that some one's choice in dog is some sort if indicator of who they are? What makes you think that anyone with a purebred is suddenly a stuck up person who gets pets only as a means of gaining attention? You haven't even considered that someone would get their pure bred from rescue when in fact, there are a ton of owners our there who do. There are thousands of purebreds right alongside the mix breeds in rescues, all looking for homes. 

I would also say that if you truly wish to sway people over to rescuing, then I strongly suggest you drop your confrontation style of bringing up the subject. No one, and I mean no one, is going to hear that kind of speech and suddenly be stricken with understanding or an overwhelming desire to listen to anything else you have to say. As a matter of fact, you're probably only serving to reinforce the 'pushy, stuck up' reputation that a lot of rescuers are labeled with.

And last by not least, I wish more people would realize that rescue dogs are not some 'one size fits all' perfect pet. I work with rescues all the time and I love them, I cherish them, but I understand that they are NOT for everyone. It's a simple fact. Especially if someone is looking for a very specific set of qualities in their pet (as in lovemygreys' situation). It's great to adopt, but there is no shame in reputable breeders either. You aren't a better person because you chose to take one road over the other.


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm not generalizing just making an observation.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

odp1979 said:


> Seems like the majority of dogs on this entire forum are pure bred animals. Probably mostly from puppy mills. It's a shame in my opinion. People need to go to shelters more. Thousands of dogs and cats are dying because people want to have specific breeds, why? To look cool? Just to say you have one? What is the purpose of owning a dog or cat? As a fashion symbol? A cool toy? No, it's love him/her, for companionship, a friend, a family member. I'm not saying pure preds are bad, I'm just saying, why not adopt one from a shelter? They're less expensive, usually smarter, usually healthier, plus you'll be saving an animal from death and that's the best part of all....



With so many breed specific rescues out there it's easy to have a purebred that comes from rescue, but I guess you didn't think of that before making your statement.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Ok, well maybe we can alter your observation some.

Elsa: F purebred Mini Schnauzer. Age at purchase: 12 weeks.
Born at: a puppy-mill. Is owner ashamed: NO!

Elsa is from a purebred rescue.


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

Do you feel adopting a purebred from a shelter is bad too?


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow, jump all over me. I'm sorry!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

People aren't jumping all over you...they are simply replying to the statements you made.

I'm kind of curious about what kind of reaction you were expecting from this thread, though.


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

Just making an opinion, and who was it who gave me a bad reputation? That's so messed up. Give a guy a break, my apologies.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

¿Yeah, maybe I don't like the look of mutts, what's it to anyone? Maybe I don't want to guess and hope about a dogs physical abilities based on random breed guesses. There are many reasons to have a purebred dog. My rescue/shelter experience has left me with a bad taste. I'm sure not all are run the same way as the ones I have dealt with, but I refuse to go that route again. My dogs were all rescues, three from craigslist and two abandoned with me. It just so happens that my next dog will be a pure bred from a breeder and there's little that a ranting internet post will do to change that.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

odp1979 said:


> Wow, jump all over me. I'm sorry!


When you make statements such as the ones you made, people are going to respond. 



> Probably from puppy mills


 This was hardly an opinion.


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok people, I get it.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

odp1979 said:


> I'm not generalizing just making an observation.


 
And it's a totally erroneous one.

Spend some time here reading and see if you come to the same conclusion.

Dogforums members have frequently been accused of being single-minded in their support of shelter and rescue dogs.

And don't get in the habit of reporting posts you just disagree with as "offensive." If you are offended by being wrong, work harder to be right.


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

Holy freaking crap. This is getting ridiculous. I obviously made a mistake by posting my opinion on here. You can delete this thread please.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

odp1979 said:


> Seems like the majority of dogs on this entire forum are pure bred animals. Probably mostly from puppy mills. It's a shame in my opinion.


Wow.... what an assumption. Glad you've started your time on these boards by insulting people. Real good start.


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for your comment.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

odp1979 said:


> Holy freaking crap. This is getting ridiculous. I obviously made a mistake by posting my opinion on here. You can delete this thread please.


I can do better than that.

BTW, it started out as ridiculous.


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

To Everyone I Offended: I didn't think that a post like this would offend anyone, but if it has, and it did, I do apologize for that. Please close this thread. Thanks.



RonE said:


> I can do better than that.
> 
> BTW, it started out as ridiculous.


What do you mean, "I can do better than that?"


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, you are stating your opinion, and that's all fine and dandy, but you must expect people to voice their opinions too. You did come off as a little offensive to the people here IMO.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Well thinking a bit more, I'm pretty sure I at least look cool with my purebred dogs.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

harrise said:


> Well thinking a bit more, I'm pretty sure I at least look cool with my purebred dogs.


You do Harrise, you do....


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Okay, folks, Time to move along. Nothing to see here (except maybe an example of how not to make friends on a dogforum.)

I wouldn't have thought it actually possible to offend both the mutt owners and the purebred owners in a single post.


----------

